
Ask HN: What were the worst organizations you worked for? - jacobianx
There is no need to specify the name, but you can give us some hints.
======
byoung2
I worked for an online advertising company for 3 months. I left when
discovered that they were using servers in China to send spam email, and they
were using bots to inflate click counts so they could overcharge clients.

~~~
jacobianx
Brilliant. But this thread got downvoted.

